# Bumpapalooza 2009: Mount Ellen Mogul Tour



## Rossi Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

Bumpapalooza 2009: Mt. Ellen Mogul Tour 3/13 - 3/15/09 WHAT? A weekend full of serious mogul skiing fun

WHEN? Friday, March 13th through Sunday, March 15th 2009

WHERE? Sugarbush'sMt. Ellen in Fayston, VT (click for map)

WHO? Mogul skiers from across the country, both amateurs and professionals!


Last year, the first ever Mogulskiing.net Bumpapalooza was held at Mary Jane, CO.  It was so successful--and so much fun--that we have created an Eastern event at Mt. Ellen.  The Mary Jane Mogul Tour will also occur again, 2/5-2/8/09.  See more info here: http://www.maryjanemogultour.com/.


http://www.mogulskiing.net/mogultour_2009.html


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Make sure you sign up if you want to come.  Otherwise, I can't get mogul skiing swag for you!

Just a reminder: this is not an officially endorsed event at Sugarbush (yet).  It is a mogulskiing.net gathering.  I've already gotten a pretty decent response.  Let's keep the momentum up, and see how many bump skiing addicts we can get up here.  

Now that we have snow again, the bumps are on the way.  As long as the snow keeps falling, we should have bumps on Black Diamond, FIS, Lookin Good, Cliffs, Tumbler, Hammerhead, Encore, Which Way, Bravo, Exterminator, Lower North Star, and possibly some "bump patches" in a variety of other locations.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

I might be down for the Friday the 13th session. Seems like a good day to blow out a knee.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

I can prob do that sunday....anyone wanna road trip??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

lol, wouldnt you know i'm going to okemo for this weekend.  my bro turns 40 on the 16th and his wife got a house there for all of us.

maybe i can roadtrip up for one day.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump for some Mt. Ellen stoke:














Everyone is welcome!  Bound to be a blast.  Don't forget to sign up!  http://www.mogulskiing.net/mogultour_2009.html


----------



## Rossi Smash (Jan 27, 2009)

Those do indeed look mighty tasty


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 19, 2009)

C'mon AZers... you're lettin me down.  Suck it up and make the trip!  Looks like we're in the 15-20 people range right now, with the potential for some runs with David Babic, Evan Dybvig, Egan, and maybe Dan DiPiro!

Get your AZ asses up to Mt Ellen and have some bump skiing fun.  We're having an amateur comp at ME on Sunday the 15th, and it will be held on a natural mogul run with no pre-built airs.  Judging will be based on style and ability, and any airs will be taken off of bumps.  Come rip with us!


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

I _might _be able to swing the Friday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2009)

If I am in town, I will come by.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> If I am in town, I will come by.



Suggestion: Do *not *bust out those kid skis in front of dudes wearing mogul pants skiing on Twisters, Cabrawlers and F17s. They might just kick your ass... :lol:

:razz:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Suggestion: Do *not *bust out those kid skis in front of dudes wearing mogul pants skiing on Twisters, Cabrawlers and F17s. They might just kick your ass... :lol:
> 
> :razz:



Um, OK.  Just don't know when to give up do you?  :roll:  :blink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Um, OK.  Just don't know when to give up do you?  :roll:  :blink:



Oh lighten up boss. Just bustin' balls. None of us are immune and I get picked on more than anyone else here and can usually come away with a smile... :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh lighten up boss. Just bustin' balls. None of us are immune and I get picked on more than anyone else here and can usually come away with a smile... :flag:


 
Usually


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Usually



Indeed. Usually. :lol: Actually andy - you're a bit inspirational on that front. You get ribbed more than anyone on the entire Internet I think. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Usually. :lol: Actually andy - you're a bit inspirational on that front. You get ribbed more than anyone on the entire Internet I think. :lol:


 
I think, you think wrong :lol: Is all good though.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 20, 2009)

Sunday might be an option. Will know more when it gets closer.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 8, 2009)

One more bump... 


Be there this weekend!

The forecast is much improved over what it was two days ago.  The spring bumps are rockin right now, and we have the potential to see a few inches on top of the lines to soften it up even after the freeze up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> One more bump...
> 
> 
> Be there this weekend!
> ...



Really wish I could, but this weekend is jammed packed with non-skiing related items unfortunately. Enjoy it guys!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Really wish I could, but this weekend is jammed packed with non-skiing related items unfortunately. Enjoy it guys!



LAMEST cop-out ever.  Just my .02


You're just afraid of us.  I know.  It's okay.  The first step is admitting that you have a problem...





:wink: :smash:


----------



## 180 (Mar 10, 2009)

How are the conditions now?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 10, 2009)

180 said:


> How are the conditions now?



Epic!  Pow bumps, perfect lines.  That's all gonna change tomorrow, but I plan to go out and survive the weather all day to work the lines in a (possibly futile) attempt to salvage what I can.  The forecast is not as bad as it was.  Looks like mixed precip to rain, followed by a 12 hour dry period while it slowly cools from 30s down into the teens, and eventually single digits.  That may give the snowpack enough time to leach water and dry out, thus preventing the glazed conditions we all hate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Epic!  Pow bumps, perfect lines.  That's all gonna change tomorrow, but I plan to go out and survive the weather all day to work the lines in a (possibly futile) attempt to salvage what I can.  The forecast is not as bad as it was.  Looks like mixed precip to rain, followed by a 12 hour dry period while it slowly cools from 30s down into the teens, and eventually single digits.  That may give the snowpack enough time to leach water and dry out, thus preventing the glazed conditions we all hate.



Bummer, been the story since February.  I don't recall a single thaw in January, but it's been one after another since.


----------



## Philpug (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunday looks like a bluebird day about 40 deg. Where and when is the meet point?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's the email I sent to anyone who signed up online:

The Mt. Ellen Mogul Tour is scheduled for this weekend, 3/13-3/15.  Unfortunately, due to some inclement weather, several folks have opted to back out of making the trip.  This is especially understandable for those who have to travel a great distance.  But for those of you who are still interested, the event will occur as planned.

Weather and conditions update: upper mountain is pretty rough (top 500 vert or so), but lower mountain is holding up so far.  It is cooling off slowly, and the snow is drying out in the wind.  I think the bumps on lower mountain are going to be fine, but I won't know for sure until tomorrow.  The lines on Cliffs are unbelievable.  Just as good, if not better, than anything I've skied at Mary Jane.  So the fact that the lines are in good shape is a plus, given the weather.  Assuming the wind dies down, I'll go out tomorrow morning and see what kind of shape the mountain is in.  I'll send you all another email update.

The 11th Annual Sugarbush Mogul competition on Sunday will be held on the middle section of Cliffs (between towers 17 and 15, for those of you who know the mountain).  The lines there are great.  I'm going up tomorrow night in a snowcat to build a finish area, with room for an event tent.  Anyone who would like to enter is encouraged to do so.  Registration is $20, and is 9-10:30AM in the base lodge.  The competition starts at noon.

We plan to meet each day around 9AM at the base of the Green Mountain Express (GMX) lift, right in the base area.  If you arrive later than 9AM, just look for a big group of people with knee patches! ;-)

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  Those of you who had to cancel, sorry to hear it, but there's always next year!

I had intended to have some mogulskiing.net swag to give away, but the order I placed was shipped to my school address in Colorado.  So much for that idea.  I'll hang on to it, and give it out next year!

Take care, and see you soon,

~Patrick Torsell

Director, Mogulskiing.net
patrick@mogulskiing.net


----------



## Rossi Smash (Mar 12, 2009)

*Retro Bump Ski Stoke*

Anyone  cut their bump teeth on some of these???


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Winter Heats are about the same ski as my 715s. Need to get them mounted with the bindings I had on my old Cabrawlers.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like my mother's basement a few years back.  Most are gone save a pair of k2 mids and Rossi something or others.  My 1984 203 Atomic Team Bionic ARC SL's are in my basement.  Contemplaing having the Marker MRs redrilled to fit my current boot for a retro day!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

Rossi Smash said:


> Anyone  cut their bump teeth on some of these???



Back in the days of straight skis, I always skied all mountain skis..do you think the old school bumps skis made better mogul fields??


----------

